# The Best Youtube Beekeeping Channels



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites:

https://www.youtube.com/user/nationalhoneyshow


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

The 628 dirtrooster


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Yea, wish dirtrooster would put up more, I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

JPthebeeman


----------



## rpharr (Dec 24, 2013)

Some of my favorite besides those already mentioned, Ken Davis, dfishman76, Jeff Heriot, & Honey Bee Honey. These all have helped me.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Jason Chrisman


----------



## Rob Fischer (Dec 17, 2014)

Good suggestions. I've been watching the dfishman and Shenandoah Valley (Michael Bush lectures) videos lately.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

BWrangler said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here's one of my favorites to start with here are a couple:
> 
> ...



Both links sent me to the same page.....


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Palmer has his Stuff together - and operates a profitable bee farm. If you want advise - that where I would send you.


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Michael Palmer +++++


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

sakhoney said:


> Michael Palmer has his Stuff together - and operates a profitable bee farm. If you want advise - that where I would send you.


It would be nice if he would do more hands on videos


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Am a Michael Palmer fan as well.... No fluff, just good practical and effective advice....


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

Jason Chrisman's Channel https://www.youtube.com/user/creekroad1


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-K0hNMvBFoJhxfa2kkyRQ

Good ole boy here and very informative.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Michael Palmer videos are excellent.

This one by IWF is very good also,
Beekeeping by Annual Rotation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXvHu5ZVOfc


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

MP's vids are very informative. Kind of feel like I'm being scolded though.
I find the 628 dirtrooster vids very entertaining. The commentary and the random scenery shots are just excellent.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

I am suprised no one has mentioned Don the fat bee man, I find his videos very informative and methods to save plenty of cash. some videos are less important, better to know what you're looking for.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2JGH5ZBtWQJuTYCyfI3M3Q


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

Totally agree with the previous selections! I personally am a Michael Bush disciple along with the others mentioned. What a tremendous resource. Thanx to all these folks!!! LP


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Thumbs up to the previous mentions! My favorites are 628DirtRooster and his buddy Jeff Horchoff (Mr. Ed). Ralph Jones III, JPtheBeeman and Cody's Lab also have interesting videos. And of course the two Michaels, WallsBeeMan Durham, and FatBeeMan... (Not in any order, just the order I happened to think of them...)


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

BWrangler said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here's one of my favorites to start with here are a couple:
> 
> ...


These U of G videos are outstanding, thanks!

Lee


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Palmer, Dean Stiglitz, Don the FatBeeMan, all the others that help. Bravo.

Off-topic, but I spend most of my time re-reading Randy Oliver's website, www.scientificbeekeeping.com because he hits the important issues on the head better than most of us.

I wish some of the video guys would go visit him and make some truly great videos. Hey, maybe I'll go see if he's up for exactly that...wish me luck!


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm quickly becoming a fan of The Norfolk Honey Company channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/TheNorfolkHoneyCo

He's started putting out 3 videos a week in different interests related to bees. One is geared toward microscopy. He's just acquired some nice equipment from a sponsor and will be doing some dissection and microscope analysis and slide making. I probably won't ever do that, but I think it's going to be interesting.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Like all the ones brought up already but like to add one more Jeff Horchoff.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Not about bees but the wooden-ware. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8HLlTQi_AbllvR-SBF8sRQ

Actually got me making my own frames. They aren't anything that someone in their right mind would want to purchase. Yet there truly is something about opening a thriving colony and knowing the only thing there that you purchased is the rightcell foundation.


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks, going to stay tuned to these!


----------

